# Does diet change help fin regrowth?



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I was somewhat resigned to Nick's stubby tail life as most of my bettas start regrowing their damaged fins pretty quickly and he's had no progress for a while, but all of a sudden his tail showed the first new growth in months!

And the only difference I can think up is that I decided to start feeding bloodworms again since I no longer have to split a cube up because I got my big community tank. 

Nick already gets NLS pellets so he already had a decent amount of protein in his diet I think? But I guess more protein????


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Once, I read somewhere that shrimps help with fin regrowth. Whether this is true or not, heaven knows. But since I *do* have shrimps, it can't hurt to try. I started feeding my lot a little more (mysis) shrimps than usual and I do notice that Merah's fin grew larger than it ever before. Is this a cause-and-effect relationship? No, I cannot say. But like I said: it can't hurt to try


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I've always heard/read that a high-protein diet assists in faster fin regrowth.

All I can say is that my wild bettas get a diet consisting only of live and frozen foods, and they can regrow quite severe fin damage in a surprisingly short amount of time. I swear some fin tears have repaired themselves overnight.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 LBF

I feed a variety of frozen and live along with pellets and fin growth is quite fast compared to pellet-only. I do feed a lot of bloodworms because of the ADF compared to the other frozen and I feed live every day for the Dario.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

l guess Nick will be getting more protein from now on. I'm sure he enjoys it, lol.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh and the before/after. Not all the way done growing back to the resemblance of how he was when I bought him like in my avatar, but progress.


----------

